# Trek e caliber 9.6 is here!!



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to admit this is super sweet. Very happy I got one. It's a big game changer already. So much assistance.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

salsamoto said:


> I have to admit this is super sweet. Very happy I got one. It's a big game changer already. So much assistance.
> View attachment 1918390
> View attachment 1918391
> View attachment 1918392


Beautiful. So non-ebike looking for an e-bike! Tell us how it rides with and without the motor/battery unit installed.


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

Jack7782 said:


> Beautiful. So non-ebike looking for an e-bike! Tell us how it rides with and without the motor/battery unit installed.


I borrowed a super caliber and loved it. I'm bad at hills so this will make a huge difference.

everyone at the shop loves it. 5 miles on staff testrides already.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

The replies on Pinkbike are a riot! Not everyone is into big travel bikes! This ebike looks so sleek and fast just sitting there! Tell us how it rides


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Well the thing is that an E-bike really only is superior to a normal bike on climbing.
Anywhere else an ebike is much slower especially if you are fit rider.
The 25 kmh speed limit is just too slow at least here in europe.
Riding faster than 25 is really easy and light bikes like road, gravel, or XC bikes make it even easier even if you are not trained.
So it makes little sense limiting those bike types to just 25kmh. A full blown dh, enduro, or trail bike makes just way more sense and the bigger batteries give more range. In the US is a higher limit, right? Must be nice.
And I know that some motors have less resistance than others when hitting the limit.

I orderd a Giant Trance E2+ 2021.
On my way to work there a few trails along my way, so why not adding a little fun when riding to work, or after it.
And I was only looking at bikes with at least 140mm of travel and a bigger battery for a reason.



mtbbiker said:


> The replies on Pinkbike are a riot! Not everyone is into big travel bikes! This ebike looks so sleek and fast just sitting there! Tell us how it rides


I agree with you.
And Lol. Well, the Pinkbike comment section is like the flat earth society. 
Lot's of deluded people who think the world revolves around their special opinions and of course lot's of trolls.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

OneTrustMan said:


> Well the thing is that an E-bike really only is superior to a normal bike on climbing.
> Anywhere else an ebike is much slower especially if you are fit rider.
> The 25 kmh speed limit is just too slow at least here in europe.
> Riding faster than 25 is really easy and light bikes like road, gravel, or XC bikes make it even easier even if you are not trained.
> ...


It's funny, in ways EU is way ahead in trail access for emtb, but 15mph is crazy slow! Emtbs for USA market with a 20mph cut off definitely gives emtb more advantages than just climbing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

mtbbiker said:


> Emtbs for USA market with a 20mph cut off definitely gives emtb more advantages than just climbing!


Yeah I agree. 
I am much faster on my light trail bike, than my friends with their emtb' s. Only on steep climbs they take over, but anywhere else I always have to wait for them.
The low speed limit is one of the main reasons I'm not interested in riding an emtb on my private trail rides.
But for riding to work it's perfect since it's less exhausting and my way includes lot's of highmeters.

A speed limit of 35kmh would be nice for europe, but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

OneTrustMan said:


> Well the thing is that an E-bike really only is superior to a normal bike on climbing.
> Anywhere else an ebike is much slower especially if you are fit rider...


Maybe on dirt. Not in the snow.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Maybe on dirt. Not in the snow.


Yup that also. 
Riding in deep snow is exhausting after all.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

OneTrustMan said:


> And Lol. Well, the Pinkbike comment section is like the flat earth society.
> Lot's of deluded people who think the world revolves around their special opinions and of course lot's of trolls.


I'm waiting for the E-Epic Evo, E-Blur, E-SB 115, E-Scott Spark to drop. All of the butt-hurt, snowflake Pink Bike commenters are going to lose their ****! The comment section will finally implode


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Got my bike today. 
The reviews that claimed that this reprogrammed Yamaha motor has almost zero resistance when turned off, or hitting the speed limit are actually true.
I can barely believe it but it's true.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice looking ebike! Enjoy the ride and tell us how the ebike did!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

OneTrustMan said:


> Got my bike today.
> The reviews that claimed that this reprogrammed Yamaha motor has almost zero resistance when turned off, or hitting the speed limit are actually true.
> I can barely believe it but it's true.
> View attachment 1918712
> ...


"zero resistance" with or without a rattle?


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> "zero resistance" with or without a rattle?


Did Yamaha motors ever had any rattles? 
Mine is very quite even under power. 
And unlike with Shimano and Bosch, the eco mode is actually usefull.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

OneTrustMan said:


> Yeah I agree.
> I am much faster on my light trail bike, than my friends with their emtb' s. Only on steep climbs they take over, but anywhere else I always have to wait for them.
> The low speed limit is one of the main reasons I'm not interested in riding an emtb on my private trail rides.
> But for riding to work it's perfect since it's less exhausting and my way includes lot's of highmeters.
> ...


Yes, that is a bummer.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

salsamoto said:


> I have to admit this is super sweet. Very happy I got one. It's a big game changer already. So much assistance.


Am curious how it pedals with the motor turned off? I watched some of the Trek presentation and they said it pedaled like an analogue bike with the motor removed, but they seemed to imply that there was some resistance when pedaling with the motor still in.

FWIW my Creo doesn't appear to have any resistance.


----------

